# Urgent help.



## ak44 (Aug 6, 2017)

Please urgent needed from any open hearted member. 

We are planning on buying a property in Australia and are in contact with a real estate dealer. We need just a sample of an official document of the ownership or residency of Australia. This is to just compare with what we have.

Sample copies please,please urgent.

Your help will be much appreciated.

Andre.


----------

